# this team is awesome



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

energy, chemistry, defense, offense! Kenyon Martin is bad ***, AI is the ****, and Anthony and Smith are amazing. Oh, and everybody else is great too. Camby's the greatest!


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, holy **** they're the best team in the league!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

For a second there I thought I had landed in the Nets forum....phew...that was scary.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maybe they should switch to those dark blue and gold unis full time! theyre cute. :wink:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> For a second there I thought I had landed in the Nets forum....phew...that was scary.


:laugh:


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> maybe they should switch to those dark blue and gold unis full time! theyre cute. :wink:


yep, i have a AI alternate denver jersey and it's looks so much cooler than the white ones


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

RedsDrunk said:


> For a second there I thought I had landed in the Nets forum....phew...that was scary.


Nets could beat the Nuggets any day of the week. Nuggets I admit have talent but no Chemistry at all. Melo is just a ball hog and theres no chemistry.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

bluecro said:


> Nets could beat the Nuggets any day of the week. Nuggets I admit have talent but no Chemistry at all. Melo is just a ball hog and theres no chemistry.


Jason Kidd's best years are ahead of him, Richard Jefferson is a borderline superstar, Vince Carter has heart, Nenad Krstic is a top 10 power forward in the league, Jamaal Magloire was a great pickup, Sean Williams was a steal, and the Nets are the favorite to win the East this year.

I think I appeased him guys, that should take care of him.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Jason Kidd's best years are ahead of him, Richard Jefferson is a borderline superstar, Vince Carter has heart, Nenad Krstic is a top 10 power forward in the league, Jamaal Magloire was a great pickup, Sean Williams was a steal, and the Nets are the favorite to win the East this year.
> 
> I think I appeased him guys, that should take care of him.


Wow you got it down pat! First off look at Jeffersons numbers this year. All star year in my mind. Kidd has shown so signs of slowing down and Magloire was a good pickup as was Sean Williams a steal.


----------



## scooterk (Sep 1, 2007)

bluecro said:


> Nuggets I admit have talent but no Chemistry at all. Melo is just a ball hog and theres no chemistry.


Ahhh . . . one of the dumbest cliches in sports uttered by someone who doesn't even watch basketball.

As for Melo, he's averaging 5.3 assists per game, amongst the league leaders for forwards and ahead of a bunch of starting point guards such as Andre Miller, Gilbert Arenas and Mo Williams. Watch some basketball. 

As for the team itself, the Nuggets have horrible injury problems right now, with three point guards plus their starting PF out. Nevertheless, they are fourth in the NBA in assists per game. Not exactly a sign of a team with no "chemistry", whatever that is. Furthermore, this chemistry stuff is stupid. The Rockets are 5-1 because I'm just positive that Bonzi Wells, Yao Ming and Luis Scola are best buds. They all speak different languages, but hey, they're hanging out all the time together playing Halo 3.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Nets could beat the Nuggets any day of the week. Nuggets I admit have talent but no Chemistry at all. Melo is just a ball hog and theres no chemistry.


The joke went right over your head. Go figure.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

scooterk said:


> Ahhh . . . one of the dumbest cliches in sports uttered by someone who doesn't even watch basketball.
> 
> As for Melo, he's averaging 5.3 assists per game, amongst the league leaders for forwards and ahead of a bunch of starting point guards such as Andre Miller, Gilbert Arenas and Mo Williams. Watch some basketball.
> 
> As for the team itself, the Nuggets have horrible injury problems right now, with three point guards plus their starting PF out. Nevertheless, they are fourth in the NBA in assists per game. Not exactly a sign of a team with no "chemistry", whatever that is. Furthermore, this chemistry stuff is stupid. The Rockets are 5-1 because I'm just positive that Bonzi Wells, Yao Ming and Luis Scola are best buds. They all speak different languages, but hey, they're hanging out all the time together playing Halo 3.


Horrible injury problems would not go that far. Nene is a pansy and yes i do watch basketball. How about the Knicks Nuggets Melo at least 7 times had 2 men on him with someone wide open but instead tryed to go up with it. This Nuggets team is going to go NOWHERE in the West. There is no way they could beat the Suns, Lakers, Mavericks, Spurs or even the Clippers for that matter!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Horrible injury problems would not go that far. Nene is a pansy and yes i do watch basketball. How about the Knicks Nuggets Melo at least 7 times had 2 men on him with someone wide open but instead tryed to go up with it. This Nuggets team is going to go NOWHERE in the West. There is no way they could beat the Suns, Lakers, Mavericks, Spurs or even the Clippers for that matter!


Go back to NJ please theres no reason for you to be here:azdaja:


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Go back to NJ please theres no reason for you to be here:azdaja:


Ok well ill be in Jersey. But hey at least i am going to have a contending team! Not just a 2 man show wid Carballhog i mean Carmelo.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Ok well ill be in Jersey. But hey at least i am going to have a contending team! Not just a 2 man show wid *Carballhog *i mean Carmelo.



This guy is CLEVER!


----------



## scooterk (Sep 1, 2007)

bluecro said:


> Horrible injury problems would not go that far. Nene is a pansy and yes i do watch basketball. How about the Knicks Nuggets Melo at least 7 times had 2 men on him with someone wide open but instead tryed to go up with it. This Nuggets team is going to go NOWHERE in the West. There is no way they could beat the Suns, Lakers, Mavericks, Spurs or even the Clippers for that matter!


What other conclusions do you want to draw from one game during the first week of the season?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I have concluded that bluecro's posts are actually a brilliant exercise in sarcasm.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> I have concluded that bluecro's posts are actually a brilliant exercise in sarcasm.


Why thank you!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Ok well ill be in Jersey. But hey at least i am going to have a contending team!


I guess you better not run into Toronto then huh? Wouldnt want to see another 37 point beat down now would we. Did a great job of showing your contender status there didnt you. You got to worry about contending in your own division first boy.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Melo's Answer said:


> I guess you better not run into Toronto then huh? Wouldnt want to see another 37 point beat down now would we. Did a great job of showing your contender status there didnt you. You got to worry about contending in your own division first boy.


To be fair, this team isn't playing any better. I'm really disappointed in them so far.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Finally picking up a little bit with 4 min left in the 2nd.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> To be fair, this team isn't playing any better. I'm really disappointed in them so far.


Yah but to be fair, I didnt go into their forum and start anything so he gets what he deserves. We also didnt take Washington down to the buzzer either, they did.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Yah but to be fair, I didnt go into their forum and start anything so he gets what he deserves. We also didnt take Washington down to the buzzer either, they did.



Hey a win is a win!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Why did you even bring up the Nets in the Nuggets forum? It's off topic, and it doesnt' belong here.

Keep it up and I'll have to...moderate...you.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Why did you even bring up the Nets in the Nuggets forum? It's off topic, and it doesnt' belong here.
> 
> Keep it up and I'll have to...moderate...you.


He didn't.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Somebody did...but it's been a loooong night without sleep.

I reffed 7 straight games wrapped around playing in 1 game...loong running...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Somebody did...but it's been a loooong night without sleep.
> 
> I reffed 7 straight games wrapped around playing in 1 game...loong running...



My momma always told me i'd be a "somebody" some day.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

bluecro said:


> Ok well ill be in Jersey. But hey at least i am going to have a contending team! Not just a 2 man show wid Carballhog i mean Carmelo.


What is New Jersey going to be contending for? 3rd place in their division?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Especially since VC is on teh chillin' list now.


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

This Denver Nuggets team is well put together.A.I and Melo now have a full season together so now their chemistry is even better,Camby is a beast and so is K-mart and they have a nice supporting cast as well J.R.Smith is nice and Najera.Denver is not a team anyone wants to sleep on.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

for being a teams go to guy melo shoots a high percentage, he is getting lots of dimes and he doesnt't turn the ball over much. Hes on a team with AI and some east coast biased fan comes in and calls Melo a ball hog. I think the fact that Melo is one of the premiere players in the league (he and kobe are the top two guys on team USA) pisses a lot of people off.Good
The Nuggets aren't "awesome" but they are talented. They aren't assembled perfectly. The Nuggets are at a crossroads, will a minor trade push give them a chance to contend? maybe. But if it doesn't happen this year a smart front office would move AI and Camby before they become about as valueable as Shaq.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

bluecro said:


> Nets could beat the Nuggets any day of the week. Nuggets I admit have talent but no Chemistry at all. Melo is just a ball hog and theres no chemistry.


is this for real?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> for being a teams go to guy melo shoots a high percentage, he is getting lots of dimes and he doesnt't turn the ball over much. Hes on a team with AI and some east coast biased fan comes in and calls Melo a ball hog. I think the fact that Melo is one of the premiere players in the league (he and kobe are the top two guys on team USA) pisses a lot of people off.Good
> The Nuggets aren't "awesome" but they are talented. They aren't assembled perfectly. The Nuggets are at a crossroads, will a minor trade push give them a chance to contend? maybe. But if it doesn't happen this year a smart front office would move AI and Camby before they become about as valueable as Shaq.


I agree with every word of this post.

I think last summer would've been the ideal time to trade Camby, but I can certainly understand hanging on to him and I don't know whether Denver brass fielded any compelling offers.

I suspect Iverson will/would be extremely difficult to trade. I've spent way too much time on realgm.com fiddling around trying to come up with plausible options, and I really think his trade value is fairly low right now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

K-Mart and Camby....you guys doing some anti-injury chants right? If not you better be


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> I agree with every word of this post.
> 
> I think last summer would've been the ideal time to trade Camby, but I can certainly understand hanging on to him and I don't know whether Denver brass fielded any compelling offers.
> 
> I suspect Iverson will/would be extremely difficult to trade. I've spent way too much time on realgm.com fiddling around trying to come up with plausible options, and I really think his trade value is fairly low right now.


once they made the AI trade in the middle of the season that made it a lock we werent going to trade any veterans. The nuggets are a team that has assembled talent but havent finished the job.
this summer isnt a bad year to trade away vets. the nba draft is loaded with talent. with our pick Brandon Rush and Bill Walker should be available. both guys are looking like they are at best late teens and at worst early 20s.
i've got my eye on eric gordon from indiana. i just have a feeling because he is 6'4 and suited to play shooting guard that teams are going to pass him up. gordon is underrated and a perfect fit for the nuggets. teams selecting roy hibbert and passing on gordon are going to feel salty. ideally he falls to the late lotto and the nuggets trade up and snag him. i like earl clarke (louisville) i just have no idea where he would get drafted. probably middle of the first round.
i just really suggest nugget fans follow college basketball this year. again until some kind of deal gets done im rooting for our team but i'm not optimistic we contend.
i like 3 kids on syracuse a lot. flynn is going to be a good floor general in the league. Green is freakin tall (6'10) and is going to be a really good SF in the league. Harris is tuff as nails and versatile as well. all 3 are going to the league.
ive got to throw out a name that would be a great fit for the nuggets to replace camby. Craig Brackins from Iowa State. iowa state is in a rebuilding year and their school isnt getting much attention but Brackins is playing well and has the upside of any big in the draft. Brackins rebounds and blocks shots, hes athletic and very skilled in the post. very developed for a freshmen with a soft touch. His range extends to the three point line. Believe hes shooting 56% from the field.


----------

